# Towing with a Ford Explorer



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Anybody tow boat/trailer with an Explorer? I'm looking at a boat that when loaded will be right under the weight ratings. I have a 2000 Explorer with the 4.0L V6. Just curious what y'alls experiences have been like. 

Thanks.......Q


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 20ft CC SeaArk w/ 150opti and aluminium trailer single axle. Heavy boat. Pulls ok with my FIL's 01 Explorer v6.... No problems coming out of the ramp either


----------



## kimsarah (Nov 2, 2008)

Try this Ford Explorer article, i think it can help you.

Adam


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Towing over time will wear out the outside carrier bearings in the rear end.Because it has independant rear axles instead of a strait axle it is not suitable for towing over long periods of time, ie; months or years.Don't ask me how I know. LOL I wore one out towing a boat....rear end started sounding like *****.Then my mechanic explained to me what would happen w/ prolong towing, yep........bearings worn out.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

QBall said:


> Anybody tow boat/trailer with an Explorer? I'm looking at a boat that when loaded will be right under the weight ratings. I have a 2000 Explorer with the 4.0L V6. Just curious what y'alls experiences have been like.
> 
> Thanks.......Q


 


PM Critter Catcher he has a ford explorer and we towed the **** out of his boat. I was impressed with the performance of the explorer. Now it's no 3/4 ton beast but we would get 10 mph driving 65 to POC and Rockport. Before anyone asks the boat is the 21' shoalwater cat 2007, 200 hp E-tech loaded ready to fish full tank of gas. Is it the perfect tow vehicle, no but it got the job done and IMO did a good job. With all that being said I'm no mechanic either so I don't know how long it would handle it. What Capt Scott said sounds very logical and I would look into further.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

you shouldn't have any problems if you don't exceed 5000lb (max)

those 4.0L 6 are very torquey 

make sure your trailer is level (at the wheels) most trailers
I see on the road are too tongue-heavy, putting excess load
on the tow vehicle.

I put a level at the wheel or between the wheels if tandem,
jack the front up until the level is even, measure the coupler
height, your ball should be 1-2" higher than that number


----------

